# Thought I'd share my new colt. (also looking for name suggestions)



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Good for you for picking up this little guy! I'm sure he'll pick up fast, youngsters respond fast to their environment. That being said, he careful with graining him. Graining young horses can cause them to grow too fast and there is potential for conformational issues because of that later on. It's safer and gentler on him to build him back up with grass/hay, as much as he can eat. Probiotics would probably be a good idea at this point too, to help his poor tummy get back to normal after all the changes its been seeing lately (deworming, change in feed, likely large increase in richer feed). He's a cutie though, good luck!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Mish Mash

Shism

Gizmo

Hobbit


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

He is mostly on hay and grass.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Those ears! Can't wait to see more of this little jewel!!


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

How about Rudy? Because Boo Walker called him a jewel, and because he is a pretty red, sorrel. Rudy as a male form of Ruby.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Funny, the first 2 names that popped into my head were Rudy and Oliver.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

If you've ever watched Brisco County Jr. He looks like Comet the Wonder horse! (Seriously as a side note though, watch that show just for the horse! xD) 

So glad he's got a good home now!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Look that that FACE! I want to kiss it!!!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Love the ears and such a sweet looking little guy.

How about "Radar" for those ears and he's little and cute like Radar O'Reilly from MASH.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Radar!!! that's perfect!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Good for you for taking him!


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

I was shopping at the mall when I realized that Rudy is also short for Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer and it is Christmas time. But I see someone suggested Radar, That is also a great name. We all love MASH, and Radar was the sweetest character.
You'll choose a name that strikes you,


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He is crazy cute!! 
As for names, Ringo popped into my head when I saw him.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm partial to Radar, I had a colt that I called Radar from the day he was born because of his crazy long ears. 

Be careful as you feed him up. A boarder brought me one that looked a lot worse than your boy and I wasn't sure he'd pull through. At 2 years old, my 6 month old colt was already bigger than he was. We had him for a year, he was growing and filling out and looked like he was doing great. I went out one morning and he was down from colic. After he was euthanized they did a necropsy and found that he'd suffered permanent damage to his digestive tract because of having been so starved. Your little guy isn't as bad, and it didn't go on as long, so probably nothing to worry about, but just be careful. And congrats, he's a cutey!


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Pic from today.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Awww good for you for saving this sweetheart, he needed your TLC.

Rudy is a cute name for him. And he also reminds me of a Buddy.

Eventually you may want to add some grain to his feed regimen (maybe something like Safe Choice mare and foal), and some vitamin supplement perhaps, start out slowly like was mentioned.


----------



## hyperkalemic4 (Dec 8, 2014)

To have such a wide think mane, I would think he is of pony breeding.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

His mane isn't wide. His neck is so skinny it goes everywhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Hes on grain.

And his mane isn't wide or thick. Just crazy. His neck is super skinny so it just has fallen weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Love the ears, another vote for Radar (though Rudy is cute too)


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

From today.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would suggest a probiotic. Something isn't making his tummy look very well and he could be so out of whack. They are not very expensive and may help him.
Also if they have any other horses/animals please turn them in for animal cruelty.


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

So glad you have him and are taking good care of him. 
I thought of name "Windswept" kind of silly but when I first looked at his face- looked like wind pushing brown "forelock" over the white


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Little guy recieved some probiotics today.


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mitch-Match Dash!

Dash for short!

Mitch-Match because of the broke blaze!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He almost looks like a mule the way his body is shaped but I think that might be the skinny in him. Is he gaited or "normal"? I think I like Radar to. Can you call a boy Noel?


----------



## Chicknshrimp (Oct 30, 2014)

Hes super cute, what a lucky guy


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

He trots so I'm guessing he doesn't take after the twh side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

What about Rascal?


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Headless colt


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Sweet boy!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

He is super cute .


----------



## steeldustgurl (Jan 3, 2014)

I would call him lucky


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

steeldustgurl said:


> I would call him lucky


I'll second that. "Lucky".

Steve


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

What a cutie!! So glad you could save him, thank you!!  I like Rudy or Radar...


----------



## PonyCrazyGirlsMum (Dec 18, 2014)

He's very cute, and what a lucky little man! I love Radar, but he also reminds me of Radar's teddy bear! How about Teddy? Or maybe Walter- Radar's really name?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This little guy has character!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Little guy has gained quite a bit of weight.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

All fuzzy and adorable.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking better in each pic!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Did little fuzz ball ever get a name? Maybe I missed it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Waw he looks quite a bit better from the first photos of him. He's so little, what are you planning to do with him?


----------



## Cmck (Aug 3, 2014)

Very cute, and because of his color I would name him Copper.


----------

